# The History of Sewers



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Since there is no plumbing history category, plumbing material will have to do. http://www.sewerhistory.org/


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Reminds me of ....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Great website...

It really does have a lot of history of both sewers and water supply...

I'm kinda partial to the Redwood Pipe....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Great website...
> 
> It really does have a lot of history of both sewers and water supply...
> 
> I'm kinda partial to the Redwood Pipe....


I had a run in with redwood stave pipe once. It looked pretty much like the attached.

I drive by Floriston every so often on my way back and forth between Truckee to Reno. Sections of that pipe line, which runs along the Truckee River can still be seem from I-80.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> https://youtu.be/uFe-nJtiByM


That reminds me of this from _Slumdog Millionaire_.





.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> I had a run in with redwood stave pipe once. It looked pretty much like the attached.
> 
> I drive by Floriston every so often on my way back and forth between Truckee to Reno. Sections of that pipe line, which runs along the Truckee River can still be seem from I-80.


I'll bet it is in a lot worse shape now than it was in the 70's when I last drove I-80...


----------

